# xbox 360 ati 512mb vs 7800gtx 512 mb



## Pr0 (Dec 22, 2005)

Will the xbox 360 have a better graphics then BFG-Tech 7800gtx 512mb?


----------



## ckfordy (Dec 22, 2005)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> Will the xbox 360 have a better graphics then BFG-Tech 7800gtx 512mb?



NO


----------



## Archangel (Dec 22, 2005)

AMD64 said:
			
		

> NO



i do not agree.
but, you cant compare them, because the xbox games are especially made for that hardware.


----------



## Pr0 (Dec 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> i do not agree.
> but, you cant compare them, because the xbox games are especially made for that hardware.



yes
Because xbox 360 running ati version of 512 mb videocard. When playing king kong you can see how the graphic's lagg's in the middle of game. Thats because ati's make crappy video cards. Remember the 9800 Pro check out how the 9800 pro loses agaisnt the low class fx 5900 in benchmark. http://www.gen-x-pc.com/geforcefx5900_review.htm


----------



## Geoff (Dec 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> i do not agree.
> but, you cant compare them, because the xbox games are especially made for that hardware.


the XBOX 360's graphics arnt better than a PC's.


----------



## matt12685848 (Dec 22, 2005)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> ati's make crappy video cards.



Um... NO!!! Both ATI and Nvidia make fine products


----------



## Apokarteron (Dec 22, 2005)

The XBOX 360's GPU has 512MB RAM?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan (Dec 22, 2005)

the 7800 is better than any gpu out there 
ati came close but they didnt get 
but i thing with their next card they will have something better than nvidia 
and the xbox 360 only has that good of gfx cuz its a console and the games and u dont have to do any thing but play games but the 7800 still is better


----------



## Archangel (Dec 23, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> the XBOX 360's graphics arnt better than a PC's.



well.. that's mainly the resolution.


----------



## maroon1 (Dec 23, 2005)

ps3 gpu is made by nvidia and it is much more powerful than xbox360 gpu and 512MB 7800GTX


----------



## Xycron (Dec 23, 2005)

maroon1 said:
			
		

> ps3 gpu is made by nvidia and it is much more powerful than xbox360 gpu and 512MB 7800GTX


yours comparing a video card that has not been released because ps3 had not been released.


----------



## Modoman (Dec 23, 2005)

it is supposed* to be better. the 7800gtx 512 smokes the xbox. unfortunately it's tricky to prove because there are a limited number of really good looking games out.. the 7800gt smokes it.


----------



## TooMuchButtHair (Dec 24, 2005)

maroon1 said:
			
		

> ps3 gpu is made by nvidia and it is much more powerful than xbox360 gpu and 512MB 7800GTX



Nvidia MIGHT have gotten smoked by ATI this time around.  The PS3 GPU's specs were specifically with-held once the 360's GPU's specs were released.  The reason for this was that the ATI GPU is SMOKIN!  Let's do a direct comparison: PS3 GPU has 256MB RAM, Xbox 360 GPU has 512.  PS3's GPU is suposed to have half the pipelines the 360's is. . .in an honest and direct comparison, the ATI card wins this round.  The PS3 can crunch numbers a LOT faster than the 360 though.  



			
				Apokarteron said:
			
		

> The XBOX 360's GPU has 512MB RAM?



Yeah, and the 360's GPU has 48 pipelines.  It's a REALLY good GPU.  Developers didn't have much time with the GPU, and that's why games look as poorly as they do.  Give it 6 months (or look at Gears of War), and then you'll see PC quality (or better) graphics.


----------



## Modoman (Dec 24, 2005)

how can you say what the ps3 will have, when nobody knows for sure


----------



## TooMuchButtHair (Dec 25, 2005)

Modoman said:
			
		

> how can you say what the ps3 will have, when nobody knows for sure



Because the GPU in the PS3 is just a modified GeForce 7800, and Nvidia has released a little bit.  Let's compare: PS3 GPU - 24 piplines.  360 GPU - 48 pipelines.  PS3 GPU - 256MB.  360 GPU - 512MB.  In these two, and very important comparisons, the 360's GPU comes out as a clear winner.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 4, 2006)

Modoman said:
			
		

> how can you say what the ps3 will have, when nobody knows for sure




Ps3 coming out with nvidia video card i dont think it will be 7800gtx it might be lower version 7800gtx with smoke out any graphic cards out there in the market. 

As for xbox360 i played king kong for xbox360 and saw that graph glitch while playing at king kong. Also it lagg for 1 second every time when i get into action. Now I played the same game for pc and increased the setting to ultra settings meaning to the max. with this system
Memory Ram: 512 x 4 corsairs
Harddrive: 1x 200GB SATA 2x 74Western Digital Raptor 74GB 10,000 RPM 
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ Toledo Socket 939 Dual Core
Motherboard: Abit Fatal1ty AN8 SLi ATX Socket 939 works with athlon,X2 and fx chips
Videocard: 2 BFG-Tech Geforce 7800GTX's "BFGR78256GTXCOD2" VideoCards Sli From "Newegg"
PowerSupply: ENERMAX 12V 660W 90 - 264V Power Supply
Soundcard: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS Sound Card
Drives: Memorex DVD +- dual
Case:Thermaltake XaserV WinGo V8000A Silver Chassis: 1.0 mm Aluminum, Front Door: Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

The game performed 180% much better then xbox360 with the 3dmarks and graphics.The game looked as if I was watching kingkong movie for dvd. And the sound quilty. BFG 7800gtx 512 x2 showed me some true graphics. Toobad xbox360 is a loser compare to 7800gtx.


----------



## Modoman (Jan 4, 2006)

TooMuchButtHair said:
			
		

> Because the GPU in the PS3 is just a modified GeForce 7800, and Nvidia has released a little bit.  Let's compare: PS3 GPU - 24 piplines.  360 GPU - 48 pipelines.  PS3 GPU - 256MB.  360 GPU - 512MB.  In these two, and very important comparisons, the 360's GPU comes out as a clear winner.


ok. again, you do not know which will be better due to specs alone, especially specs on a console which has not been released. nvidia has released a little bit... the keywords... a little bit. you think sony will release their platform after xbox 360 and have it looks worse? laffable. already sony has the upper hand because they can make last minute changes to make the ps3 superior to what everyone already knows the 360 to be. by default, i think sony is in for the win. mark my words, the ps3 will be undoubtedly better.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 4, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> Ps3 coming out with nvidia video card i dont think it will be 7800gtx it might be lower version 7800gtx with smoke out any graphic cards out there in the market.
> 
> As for xbox360 i played king kong for xbox360 and saw that graph glitch while playing at king kong. Also it lagg for 1 second every time when i get into action. Now I played the same game for pc and increased the setting to ultra settings meaning to the max. with this system
> Memory Ram: 512 x 4 corsairs
> ...



im sorry,... but Duh,.. ofcourse that system runs games better than the xbox..    faster processor, 8 timse the ram, sli'd grafics.
but,.. you forgot to mention that it also costs more than 180% of the price a xbox 360 does,.. so.. if you look at it that way, the xbox360 is the better bang for the buck.


----------



## TooMuchButtHair (Jan 4, 2006)

Modoman said:
			
		

> ok. again, you do not know which will be better due to specs alone, especially specs on a console which has not been released. nvidia has released a little bit... the keywords... a little bit. you think sony will release their platform after xbox 360 and have it looks worse? laffable. already sony has the upper hand because they can make last minute changes to make the ps3 superior to what everyone already knows the 360 to be. by default, i think sony is in for the win. mark my words, the ps3 will be undoubtedly better.



Actually, Sony HAS released some pretty detailed specs on the GPU that Nvidia is making for them.  This is a comparison of what we know for sure so far:

             PS3           Xbox 360
GPU RAM: 256           512
Pipelines: 24              48

From that alone, you SHOULD be able to see that the 360's GPU is more powerful.  If Sony does plan to launch the PS3 in Japan this spring, they need to start producing all those graphics cards NOW.  ATI started producing the GPU's for the 360 almost 4+ months BEFORE the console launched.  You and I both know that it would be marketing suicide if Sony delayed their console - and in all honesty, it looks like that's what they might have to do.  I mean, most developers don't even have a working console yet.


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 4, 2006)

TooMuchButtHair said:
			
		

> Actually, Sony HAS released some pretty detailed specs on the GPU that Nvidia is making for them.  This is a comparison of what we know for sure so far:
> 
> PS3           Xbox 360
> GPU RAM: 256           512
> ...


lol so your saying a 7800gtx 512mb which has 24piplines must suck compared to the 48pipelines of the Xbox 360. LOL!!! ROTFLMFAO!!!!
specs aint everything...

check this out...
a 6800 ultra 256mb has the same performance as a 6800 ultra 512mb
thus the extra 256mb  probably wont even matter. this has been the case for many GPU's up untill the 7800gtx 512mb, but you have to consider that the 7800gtx 512mb has a way higher clock speeds than the 256mb...
also Look at the 6800GS vs the 6800GT...the GS is just as good as the GT but has less pipelines.... 


so just by the specs, the PS3's GPU may or maynot be better than the Xbox 360's.... there is no way of telling which is better until the PS3 is released!!.


----------



## Blue (Jan 5, 2006)

> yes
> Because xbox 360 running ati version of 512 mb videocard. When playing king kong you can see how the graphic's lagg's in the middle of game. Thats because ati's make crappy video cards. Remember the 9800 Pro check out how the 9800 pro loses agaisnt the low class fx 5900 in benchmark. http://www.gen-x-pc.com/geforcefx5900_review.htm



Although I did not click your link (and prob. wont) I disagree. I would recommend the 9800Pro over any of the FX's. I also think that both ATi and Nvidia make a fine product and to argue over it is gay.


----------



## Jon Boy (Jan 5, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Although I did not click your link (and prob. wont) I disagree. I would recommend the 9800Pro over any of the FX's. I also think that both ATi and Nvidia make a fine product and to argue over it is gay.



I agree. 

Quicky I want to ask,do any other companies make graphics cards except, Nvidia and ATI  or they the only2 ?? (im talking cards for home use).


----------



## Jon Boy (Jan 5, 2006)

Also you need to compare the teraflops. I mean Sony have claimed they can get 1.8terraflops where as the Xbox 360 can only get about 1 terraflop if I remember correctly.  

The only way you can compare the systems is with a bench marking programme. Unfortunately there is not one designed for consoles (as far as im awear).  And te PS3 is notreleased yet.  So let the comparisons start when someone actualy owns one.

Besides Getting the PS3 isformore than the games, itsa blueray player and much more.  Can have 7 controlers other than the usual 4.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Jon Boy said:
			
		

> Quicky I want to ask,do any other companies make graphics cards except, Nvidia and ATI  or they the only2 ?? (im talking cards for home use).



Yes, there are others besides ATi and nVidia (jut like there are others besides AMD and Intel) you just don't hear about them often.

I believe Trident is an older brand...(rumages through old gfx cards) hmm well looks like that's the only card I had, an't even find it now. Some older guys on here can remember some I'm sure.

I'll skip the XBOX360 vs. PC debate for now...


----------



## Geoff (Jan 5, 2006)

Theres another video card company called Volari, however games arent designed around them so there not the best performers.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 6, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Theres another video card company called Volari, however games arent designed around them so there not the best performers.




Asus and BFG Are the best OVERCLOCKERS with videocards. 

xbox360 i see it everyday at compusa hate to say it but the graphic's is GAY

Drools the power of 7800gtx


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 6, 2006)

OK people, sorry if I missed part of this but I didn't read it all 

Here's something to consider.  At least with older systems, they ran at much lower resolutions than your typical computer game.  Your basic TV is limited to around 720x480.  The only reason games looked so good is because TVs are interlaced, that can really smooth things out.

But take running at a low res with a game made specifical for the hardware and add in(or take away) nothing else to cause it to lag running in the background...  That's why consoles typically have better looking games.

Games for todays PC's have to work with about any hardware.  Of course they can't make something completely limited to an Athlon64 x2 4200 with 2G RAM and a 7800GTX SLi.  Who here could run that?


----------



## Blue (Jan 6, 2006)

> But take running at a low res with a game made specifical for the hardware and add in(or take away) nothing else to cause it to lag running in the background... That's why consoles typically have better looking games.
> 
> Games for todays PC's have to work with about any hardware. Of course they can't make something completely limited to an Athlon64 x2 4200 with 2G RAM and a 7800GTX SLi. Who here could run that?



Can I get a "Hello ya!" Agreed totally.


----------



## Modoman (Jan 6, 2006)

the ps3 will not come with blueray at first, actually...


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Jan 6, 2006)

i'm sure some people start these threads to create arguements lol.
I would say that the only reason that the xbox graphics dont look as good as graphics on a pc is because of the lower resolution.
however, i feel that the xbox is still a bit slower than a lot of high end pc's but it doesn't matter as it doesn't have the burden of a fat operating system on its back.
but one question that needs to be asked is whats the point of comparing an xbox to a pc?


----------



## s_m_w_d (Jan 6, 2006)

I wont bother buying either Xbox 360 or PS3 there a waste of money trying to keep up that doesnt include pc's thats different aways im having funny torchering my xbox crystral. Hairy lee is right this thread must have been started to an arguement!


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> im sorry,... but Duh,.. ofcourse that system runs games better than the xbox..    faster processor, 8 timse the ram, sli'd grafics.
> but,.. you forgot to mention that it also costs more than 180% of the price a xbox 360 does,.. so.. if you look at it that way, the xbox360 is the better bang for the buck.



Even when you buy xbox360 you still going to have to buy the games. And each game cost more then pc games if i were u i would just upgrade the system that can stay for 1 yr fresh. And just start buying the games.

And remember its not about the cheapest buck all the time. For true gamers its about the sound quilty, resolution and graphics. Xbox360 doesnt support non of these. If you want benefits out of games, go for pc games because its stress free you can go online and chat at the same time check emails etc. and play all your games. Also remember the original xbox was 98% pc. The worst about the original xbox was that it had low specs like low ram, low class videocard low hardrive space and more. Xbox360 is nothing but a pc too its just remodel a little bit so people can aviod upgrading it like they did to the orginal xbox. And so people can stop making that emulator and iso files.
If you really want to spend the money for console and can't afford a 5000.00 dollar pc like mines. Just wait for ps3 and Which has better graphics then 360 has Not that ps3 has better graphic quilty then BFG-TECH 7800gtx OC 512 mb that's displayed on newegg or any 7800gtx. But it sure beat 360.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 9, 2006)

maroon1 said:
			
		

> ps3 gpu is made by nvidia and it is much more powerful than xbox360 gpu and 512MB 7800GTX



Doesnt know what he talking about. I know people that works for sony and even said ps3 will not have better graphics then BFG-Tech 7800gtx OC 512MB

Take a look what your up against











How how huge that heatsink and fan and videocard is fool

Core clock 580MHz 
PixelPipelines 24 
Memory Clock 1750MHz
Memory Size 512MB 
Memory Interface 256-bit 
Memory Type GDDR3 
Intellisample 4.0 Technology
CineFX 4.0 Engine
UltraShadow II Technology
NVIDIA ForceWare

System Requirements-A minimum 400W system power supply (with 12V current rating of 26A or more)

You cant beat that. No WAY ps3 will have a better graphic then this MONSTER.


----------



## TooMuchButtHair (Jan 9, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> Core clock 580MHz
> PixelPipelines 24
> Memory Clock 1750MHz
> Memory Size 512MB
> ...



Xbox 360's GPU

Core clock: 700MHz - which is faster than the card you posted.
Memory interface: 256 bit
Pixel Pipelins: 48 - DAAAAAAAMN
Memory type: 512MB GDDR3

Does the Xbox 360's card still look like a piece of crap?


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2006)

Ya know with all this bickering I'm reminded of when Sony's hardware (Sony playstation) was blowing away other more powerful consoles in the graphics department. This was because the system was a great platform for the developers to work with. In the end it did not matter what system had the most power. It had more to do with what system was easiest to develop for. It will be interesting what the future holds. Either way it is still gay to argue over what system is best .


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Jan 9, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Ya know with all this bickering I'm reminded of when Sony's hardware (Sony playstation) was blowing away other more powerful consoles in the graphics department. This was because the system was a great platform for the developers to work with. In the end it did not matter what system had the most power. It had more to do with what system was easiest to develop for. It will be interesting what the future holds. Either way it is still gay to argue over what system is best .


 
especially when there is no direct comparison between the systems


----------



## ghost (Jan 9, 2006)

FIRST





> just wait for ps3 and Which has better graphics then 360 has Not that ps3 has better graphic quilty then BFG-TECH 7800gtx OC 512 mb that's displayed on newegg or any 7800gtx. But it sure beat 360.


 Sony has said they are using G71 RSX GPU and with  a 7 CORED cpu and 2x 256 GDDR3 at its disposal it WILL kick ass !.(most up to date pcs only have DDR2 memory and 2 cores).

Ive got an x360 and ITS kept VERY cool !!!!!! and i also have king kong and a 1080 HDTV !. Its a great game and NO LAG AT ALL ! the X360 has 3x 80mm FANS and 2x120mm fans on the psu. It makes all the difference.(try it if you own 1 !).

X360 will soon be WATERCOOLED  (wish me luck !).

X360 is a fine games console unit and does its job GR8! over my pc. (specs below). 

Can`t w8 for PS3 !, IT WILL GIVE A UP TO DATE PC A RUN FOR ITS MONEY  (GAMES WISE)

EDIT: Remeber that the x360 512mb is shared memory cpu/gpu !


----------



## grazhopper (Jan 9, 2006)

PS3 will blow 360 graphics out of the water!!! But by the time it comes out, PC graphics will have caught up.


----------



## ghost (Jan 9, 2006)

> PS3 will blow 360 graphics out of the water!!!


 yes ur correct and 





> But by the time it comes out, PC graphics will have caught up.


 i wouldnt count on it !. the JAPS are very advanced now and with the combining companies of IBM, SONY and TOSHIBA they will make soming very special !.


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Jan 9, 2006)

by the time it comes out pc graphics will have gone well past the stage of beating it, the ps3 hardware specs wont be changing before it comes out but there will be plenty of graphics upgrades in the meantime.
so before you see anything dont go making stupid statements like that because it just leads to arguments which is just a waste of everybody's time.


----------



## ghost (Jan 9, 2006)

lol, the ps3 is due for APRIL ??? (so i heard, dont quote me on that.)

And STUPID ??? thats not very nice !


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Jan 9, 2006)

ghostfacesuk said:
			
		

> lol, the ps3 is due for APRIL ??? (so i heard, dont quote me on that.)
> 
> And STUID ??? thats not very nice !


 
why say it if you dont want to be quoted?

bear in mind that the graphics sub-system is an aged design now, its no longer cutting edge... just because it isn't out doesn't meant its the greatest thing ever.

also, this thread was nothing to do with ps3 until grazhopper came along so this is off-topic.

with reagrds to saying stupid.... i guess that makes me a nasty person


----------



## ghost (Jan 9, 2006)

LMAO, and i didn`t say EVER !!! but it will be better than ANY PC AT THE TIME OF THE RELEASE (games wise).
EDIT: WOOOOOOOOOOO just remembered about the QUAD SLi LOL , PS3 vs PC will be intense.


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Jan 9, 2006)

i never said ever, i still believe that at the time of release there will be better hardware available.
also your statement is slightly evasive by changing it from a hardware to a software issue... so what is it to be.... hardware or software?


----------



## ghost (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?p=227527#post227527 lets take this battle some where else.

I meant overall hardware/software !


----------



## Modoman (Jan 10, 2006)

seriously though, you cannot compare the platforms UNTIL both are out. i dont care what the press releases say, i dont care what all the specs are that have been released, you just cannot compare 2 things when 1 of them ISNT OUT ANYWHERE!


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Jan 10, 2006)

ghostfacesuk said:
			
		

> http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?p=227527#post227527 lets take this battle some where else.
> 
> I meant overall hardware/software !


 
this thread isn't about that, i'm not interested in the ps3 anyway.... if you read the title of this thread you would have seen that its xbox gpu vs a 7800 gtx 512mb


----------



## Blue (Jan 10, 2006)

ghostfacesuk said:
			
		

> http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?p=227527#post227527 lets take this battle some where else.
> 
> I meant overall hardware/software !



I personally no longer have a clue what you mean. Instead of taking the battle anywhere I would suggest you settle your jets. It is a very childish thing to argue about.


----------



## ghost (Jan 10, 2006)

come on guys im not here to argue, i started a new thread because its gone WAY off the topic !.


----------



## Blue (Jan 10, 2006)

> come on guys im not here to argue, i started a new thread because its gone WAY off the topic !.



You must realize my comment was not to argue. I have followed this thread a bit and saw you might be getting carried away. I simply warned you. Please accept that warning as it where meant to be. Do not drag me into your arguement please .


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 12, 2006)

7800gtx sli pwns all consoles including ps3 with the power of SLI


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://img189.imageshack.us/my.php?image=by7800gtxsmall3fy.png


----------



## Blue (Jan 12, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> lmao



OK


----------



## P11 (Jan 12, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> http://img189.imageshack.us/my.php?image=by7800gtxsmall3fy.png


Im guessing hes refering to the 7800gtx dual core. Anyways dont make a comparsion between the 7800gtx and the 360 gpu when the new g71 and g80 cores and comming out in about 4-5 months. (The g71 in 1-2 months)


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 12, 2006)

P11 said:
			
		

> Im guessing hes refering to the 7800gtx dual core. Anyways dont make a comparsion between the 7800gtx and the 360 gpu when the new g71 and g80 cores and comming out in about 4-5 months. (The g71 in 1-2 months)



When they come out Ill be the first to get it. And then compare it when ps3.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/1636/p1010180small6jm.jpg

When the videocards come out Ill upgrade them with the latest soundcard and games.

Ive beated all these games. All perform better then xbox360. Waiting for ps3


----------



## P11 (Jan 12, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/1636/p1010180small6jm.jpg
> 
> When the videocards come out Ill upgrade them with the latest soundcard and games.
> 
> Ive beated all these games. All perform better then xbox360. Waiting for ps3


The xbox 360 is stronger than the ps3...so you can already expect worse performance.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 12, 2006)

P11 said:
			
		

> The xbox 360 is stronger than the ps3...so you can already expect worse performance.




And the 7800gtx sli is stronger then xbox360... That means 7800gtx sli format is the highest performance and quilty out there in the market its even better then x1800xt card


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 12, 2006)

P11 said:
			
		

> The xbox 360 is stronger than the ps3...so you can already expect worse performance.


umm how do you kno this??? i would really like to kno and the proof. the ps3 isnt even out yet. you cant judge its performance just by its specs...its like saying intel is better than AMD becuase intel has a higher ghz's.....
unless of course you have a ps3 and can do benchmarks to see which one performes better....but i highly doubt you got a ps3 and know how to benchmarks consoles.....


----------



## P11 (Jan 12, 2006)

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> umm how do you kno this??? i would really like to kno and the proof. the ps3 isnt even out yet. you cant judge its performance just by its specs...its like saying intel is better than AMD becuase intel has a higher ghz's.....
> unless of course you have a ps3 and can do benchmarks to see which one performes better....but i highly doubt you got a ps3 and know how to benchmarks consoles.....


I think i proved that very well in the PS3 VS. PC thread...but if you dont want to read it all just look at the ign review...it clearly shows the xbox 360 is more powerful. http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p1.html


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 12, 2006)

P11 said:
			
		

> I think i proved that very well in the PS3 VS. PC thread...but if you dont want to read it all just look at the ign review...it clearly shows the xbox 360 is more powerful. http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p1.html


lol hahaha you trust IGN..lol hahaahaha ROFLMFAO!!
and that was done May 20 of 2005...almost a year.....sony can do alot in one year...and how da hell do they get a ps3 and a xbox360 way b4 its release? those could be just the prototypes...prototypes are different that wat is going to be made/officially released...


----------



## Modoman (Jan 12, 2006)

P11 said:
			
		

> I think i proved that very well in the PS3 VS. PC thread...but if you dont want to read it all just look at the ign review...it clearly shows the xbox 360 is more powerful. http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p1.html


that really is funny, no offense. you didnt prove anything in that thread btw...
how can you be so reliant on this:


> We decided to put this Microsoft-provided information up undigested. Thus, enclosed is a Microsoft-made comparitive analysis. We have not altered, added, or tinkered with the data. We have not interpreted the specs. We have cut and pasted this information from the email into our site and formatted it. Make of it what you will, but be clear we know Microsoft has clearly slanted this info, and we're not endorsing it, just printing their version. There is a difference.


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 12, 2006)

Modoman said:
			
		

> that really is funny, no offense. you didnt prove anything in that thread btw...
> how can you be so reliant on this:


oo...i must have missed that....thats even worse having microsoft explain y thier product is better..lol...so how did they get thier hands on a PS3 anyways? its not like Sony would just hand it too em.


----------



## Modoman (Jan 12, 2006)

they didnt get their hands on a ps3. nobody has had their hands on a ps3, so everyone is speculating how good/bad it is. that's why the whole debate is retarded to hell


----------



## epidemik (Jan 12, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> 7800gtx sli pwns all consoles including ps3 with the power of SLI



And they also cost around $475 apiece. You all oblviously dont care about money. lucky .


----------



## maroon1 (Jan 12, 2006)

TooMuchButtHair said:
			
		

> Xbox 360's GPU
> 
> Core clock: 700MHz - which is faster than the card you posted.
> Memory interface: 256 bit
> ...



who told you that xbox360 core clock is 700MHZ???  that is the memory speed not clock speed.

the xbox360 gpu  clock speed is just 500MHZ  and PS3 will be 550MHZ

just search for the spec by google before u post


----------



## maroon1 (Jan 12, 2006)

TooMuchButtHair said:
			
		

> Because the GPU in the PS3 is just a modified GeForce 7800, and Nvidia has released a little bit.  Let's compare: PS3 GPU - 24 piplines.  360 GPU - 48 pipelines.  PS3 GPU - 256MB.  360 GPU - 512MB.  In these two, and very important comparisons, the 360's GPU comes out as a clear winner.




the xbox360 has 512MB memory but  Total system memory is shared with the GPU, so it will not use all of 512MB for video textures.  ps3  has 256MB for system memory and another 256MB for gpu.

And for pipelines, i would like to say that no one now knows untill now how many pipeline does ps3 have, but iam sure that it will be more that 24 pipelines

PS3 has muck more powerfull cpu (7 cores clocked at 3.2Ghz, while xbox360 is just 3 cores clocked at 3.2Ghz)


----------



## ghost (Jan 12, 2006)

> PS3 has muck more powerfull cpu (7 cores clocked at 3.2Ghz, while xbox360 is just 3 cores clocked at 3.2Ghz)


are you sure ?
and for the GPU

"I have no Idea where IGN got these stats !" but by the looks of it the PS3`s RSX G71 ( same sort of chip as the G70 used in the 7800GTX) It`s not as good as the ATi chip in the X360.

I might have got this wrong but by the stats provided by IGN shows the x360 is the winner ?


----------



## P11 (Jan 12, 2006)

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> lol hahaha you trust IGN..lol hahaahaha ROFLMFAO!!
> and that was done May 20 of 2005...almost a year.....sony can do alot in one year...and how da hell do they get a ps3 and a xbox360 way b4 its release? those could be just the prototypes...prototypes are different that wat is going to be made/officially released...


You sound like a complete idiot to me, your saying in one years time sony is going to make their system even better...not to mention more expensive. With those specs back in may PS3 was suppose to be priced around 500-700 so your saying they are going to increase performance in the ps3, and that will also increase its price. You should look into marketing 101.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 12, 2006)

epidemik said:
			
		

> And they also cost around $475 apiece. You all oblviously dont care about money. lucky .



There are a lot more distributors of Nvidia cards, PNY, BFG, eVGA, Asus, XfeX i could go on but that doesn't really matter. Personally I think that BFG is the best brand out there but I think its really just a matter of personal taste and how much your willing to put down. And My card dont cost 475. It Cost 549.99 a piece got it from newegg. New - BFG OC version. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814143043


----------



## Modoman (Jan 12, 2006)

P11 said:
			
		

> You sound like a complete idiot to me, your saying in one years time sony is going to make their system even better...not to mention more expensive. With those specs back in may PS3 was suppose to be priced around 500-700 so your saying they are going to increase performance in the ps3, and that will also increase its price. You should look into marketing 101.


for one, there is no need for name calling. this is a discussion of GAME CONSOLES, not freakin religion. also, you flaunt that article from ign, but are you by any chance blind enough to not read this, or did you just hope no one would notice


> We decided to put this Microsoft-provided information up undigested. Thus, enclosed is a Microsoft-made comparitive analysis. We have not altered, added, or tinkered with the data. We have not interpreted the specs. We have cut and pasted this information from the email into our site and formatted it. Make of it what you will, but be clear we know Microsoft has clearly slanted this info, and we're not endorsing it, just printing their version. There is a difference.


 ^- this alone DISCREDITS THE ENTIRE ARTICLE, PERIOD.
also, prices for hardware go down, and tweaking the hardware on the ps3 here and there wont necessarily raise the price. it could be advanced drivers that enable what may look like weak specs to some noob to perform beyond the best hardware out now. dont put words in my mouth and say that i said the ps3 will outperform anything on the market, all im saying is there is more to the discussion than pasting hardware specs which most people are VERY misconstrued about.


----------



## P11 (Jan 13, 2006)

Modoman said:
			
		

> for one, there is no need for name calling. this is a discussion of GAME CONSOLES, not freakin religion. also, you flaunt that article from ign, but are you by any chance blind enough to not read this, or did you just hope no one would notice
> ^- this alone DISCREDITS THE ENTIRE ARTICLE, PERIOD.
> also, prices for hardware go down, and tweaking the hardware on the ps3 here and there wont necessarily raise the price. it could be advanced drivers that enable what may look like weak specs to some noob to perform beyond the best hardware out now. dont put words in my mouth and say that i said the ps3 will outperform anything on the market, all im saying is there is more to the discussion than pasting hardware specs which most people are VERY misconstrued about.


Modoman:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by P11
> The PS3 will already be at a very high price with its current specs, not to mention it wont be released with blue-ray. If they were to upgrade it more if they pospond it....it would be a price near the $1000 mark. Sony has never been a company to make their consoles more and more expensive as time goes on, if they do anything they would want to cut the costs. (Seeing as its more expensive then 360)
> 
> good point.


...


----------



## Modoman (Jan 13, 2006)

yes. i was thinking of hardware upgrades.


----------



## Xycron (Feb 8, 2006)

Stop arguring....the xbobx is more powerfulllfor the sole reason the ps3 doesn't exist yet. after then then you can truely see which is better...


----------



## P11 (Feb 9, 2006)

Xycron said:
			
		

> Stop arguring....the xbobx is more powerfulllfor the sole reason the ps3 doesn't exist yet. after then then you can truely see which is better...


This was never a Xbox 360 vs PS3 Thread.....O and BTW thanks for resurrecting this topic.


----------



## Pr0 (Feb 9, 2006)

In this Thread We know PC will pwn xbox360 and ps3


----------



## ckfordy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> In this Thread We know PC will pwn xbox360 and ps3


 
yup the pc will always have better graphics then the xbox or playstation.


----------



## skidude (Feb 9, 2006)

The answer to the question at hand is a big *HELL NO*


----------



## Xycron (Feb 9, 2006)

P11 said:
			
		

> This was never a Xbox 360 vs PS3 Thread.....O and BTW thanks for resurrecting this topic.


a page back or so there were people arguring ve rthat too.


----------



## LITHIUM (Feb 9, 2006)

i bet the PS3 will have a more powerful Vid Card than the 360


----------



## Modoman (Feb 9, 2006)

mark my words, it will certainly look much prettier than an xbox 360.


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Feb 9, 2006)

if you want a xbox 360 vs PS3 thread go look for one or make one yourself.
this thread a been off topic for ages now and it should either go back to its intended topic or be left to die.


----------



## JFlo (Feb 11, 2006)

Modoman said:
			
		

> mark my words, the ps3 will be undoubtedly better.


SO SO TRUE, PS3 FTW

Also, I didnt bother reading all 9 statements so I dont know if this is a repeat BUT,

PS3 HAS NO SCHEDUALED RELEASE DATE, XPLAY (which is accually very reliable source) SAID IT MIGHT BE AS LATE AS 2007, so this bs that one guy was saying (release early this summer) is very unrealistic, but not totaly imposible to happen.


----------



## TonyBAMF (Feb 11, 2006)

Man, you can really see the immaturity in some forumers stand out here.
"ITS BETTER BECAUSE I SAY SO!"

My comments on both consoles.

Xbox360 is a nice addition to the console world thanks to the HDTV, looks awsome, however I need a bigger game selection to justify the buy of this console. The fututre awaits, HALO3 where are you!

PS3, Awsome game titles I have yet to see true ingame footage yet I still have high hopes, although I expect there to be a delay in the release and when they do release they will be few of them. hopefully many good titles will come out on the release.
On a side note I heard that it costs producers about $11'000,000 USD to make a PS3 game before they can even start to produce the game, I REALLY hope this is not true and doesn't affect the amount of game releases.

In the end they both will rule.


----------

